# Acid Reflux(GERD) Anxiety



## mymac123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, my name is Sam im 15 about 6 foot 1 inch and am not over weight.

So a few days ago i was eating brekfast and when the food went down into the pipe around the middle of the chest i started to feel pain, but when it had past this bit of the chest it no longer hurt. I left it a couple of days but yesterday i started to feel a little bit of indegestion and it also feels like i have a golfball in my throat however when my mind is off the throat it no longer feels like it has a golf ball in it. I also have had a tingling sensation in my throat from time to time, so i dont know if my mind is playing tricks on me or if i have some sort of acid reflux/GERD. My main concern is that i dont know if i have swallowed something into my lungs regarding the chest pain when eating. Any sort of reply would be very helpful becuase im going out of my mind here.(Sorry for bad english)
Thank you for your time,
Sam


----------

